# Conveting a Swiming pool filter to a pond filter



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
my concerns on filtering my ponds inspired me to convert a Howard canister swimming pool filter into a pond filter.

the photos:
Filter pictures by mbikes - Photobucket

I started with lava rock in the bottom to cover the drain/outlet:









Then I added 10 gallons of Bio Balls









Here the bio balls are floating:









Then I cut and put in 2 layers of coarse pond filter matting:









This is the startup of the filter pumping water from my 100+ gallon tub which has 5 five gallon bags of Bio Balls and a thick layer of floating water plants.
eventually the pond water will be pumped into the Bio Tub then into the filter and returned to the pond.









Another of my ongoing projects<G>


----------

